# 64 GB RAM auf MSI B450 Tomahawk - 2x32 vs 4x16



## GasPanic (28. Juli 2020)

Habe mir folgenden PC zusammengestellt. Ich spiele nicht (mehr), deswegen Ryzen G. Dafür werden auf dem PC aber Anwendungen laufen, die sehr RAM-intensiv sind. Deswegen habe ich mich jetzt entschieden, entgegen der Konfiguration unten, den PC gleich mit 64 GB RAM auszustatten. Dazu zwei Fragen:

1) 64 GB sollten heutzutage kein Problem sein und sowohl das OS (Windows 10) und Mainboard können damit umgehen, richtig?
2) Und meine Hauptfrage: Sollte ich lieber 2 32er Riegel kaufen, oder 4 16er? Die Aegis scheint es nicht als 32 GB Riegel zu geben, deswegen habe ich die RipJaws als Alternative ins Auge gefasst: G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 64GB, DDR4-2666 ab &euro;' '210,76 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Übertaktet wird nicht, Latenzen und so sind auch eher irrelevant.

1 Crucial MX500 500GB, SATA (CT500MX500SSD1)
1 AMD Ryzen 5 3400G, 4x 3.70GHz, boxed (YD3400C5FHBOX)
1 G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GIS)
1 MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (7C02-020R)
1 Arctic MX-4, 4g
1 Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition (SCMG-5PCGH)
1 be quiet! Pure Power 11 400W ATX 2.4 (BN292)


----------



## Research (28. Juli 2020)

Zuerst: 3200 RAM kaufen.

Dann sind 2 Riegel für den Speicherkontroller besser.

 MoBo kann 128GByte.
Diese CPU 64GByte.


----------



## GasPanic (28. Juli 2020)

Okay, danke für die Hilfe!

Welches dieser beiden Kits würdest du bevorzugen? 3200, niedrige Latenzen vs 3600, höhere Latenzen? Preis ist gleich.

G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 64GB, DDR4-3600, CL18-22-22-42 (F4-3600C18D-64GVK) ab &euro;' '243,23 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 64GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-64GVK) ab &euro;' '245,36 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## HisN (28. Juli 2020)

Sind ja auch die gleichen Chips drauf, unterscheiden sich nur in der SPD Programmierung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juli 2020)

GasPanic schrieb:


> Welches dieser beiden Kits würdest du bevorzugen? 3200, niedrige Latenzen vs 3600, höhere Latenzen? Preis ist gleich.


Natürlich den 3600. Die Latenzen sind gleich, in beiden Fällen 10ns.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Natürlich den 3600. Die Latenzen sind gleich, in beiden Fällen 10ns.


Naja, wie ich in letzter Zeit öfter lesen konnte, laufen die 3600´er nicht immer stabil und das ist mehr ein Glücksspiel.
Da wäre mir ein stabiles System wichtiger.
Aber erstaunlicher Weise kosten beide Kits das selbe. Was mich etwas wundert.


----------



## Research (28. Juli 2020)

Wenn hoher Takt nicht läuft kann man den mit niedrigeren Latenzen laufen lassen.


----------



## blue_focus (30. Juli 2020)

Moment mal. War bei Zen+ nicht bei 64GB schluss?
Wenn ja wäre die 2x32GB Bestückung doch gar nicht valide.

Ryzen 5 3400G  - AMD - WikiChip

Gesendet von meinem P20 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (30. Juli 2020)

Ist ein Threadripper nicht auch Zen+?
Darauf würde ich es nicht runterbrechen.


----------



## blue_focus (30. Juli 2020)

Wie gesagt, das was ich auf die Schnelle am Handy recherchiert habe gibt mir recht. Aber vielleicht würde das ja mal per UEFI Update auf 128GB erweitert... 

Gesendet von meinem P20 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Research (30. Juli 2020)

Es laufen laut Daten max 64GByte.

Ryzen ohne GPU, 3er Serie können 128GByte.


----------



## GasPanic (30. Juli 2020)

blue_focus schrieb:


> Moment mal. War bei Zen+ nicht bei 64GB schluss?
> Wenn ja wäre die 2x32GB Bestückung doch gar nicht valide.
> 
> Ryzen 5 3400G  - AMD - WikiChip
> ...



Stehe gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch. Warum wären 2 x 32 GB nicht valide, wenn 64 GB unterstützt werden?


----------



## NuVirus (30. Juli 2020)

Ich würde eher die Ryzen 4. Gen nehmen, wenn du schon die mit IGP willst da ist auch RAM besser kompatibel da Zen 3 - also mit höherem Takt.

Ich würde mal hier anfragen ob du nen individuelles Bundle mit anderem RAM bestellen kannst.
Aufrüstkit AMD Ryzen 7 PRO for Business 4750G (8x 3,6GHz) + 16GB RAM + ASUS TUF Gaming B550M Plus Wi-Fi Mainboard | Bundles | PC-Komponenten | ARLT Computer

Ist nen guter Shop, bieten auch andere CPUs an das wäre sogar der 8-Kern.

Hardware-Bundles mit Mainboard, CPU und RAM bestellen bei ARLT

Wegen RAM schau am besten in die RAM Liste beim entsprechenden Mainboard Hersteller daraus lässt sich gut ableiten was möglich ist, ich denke eher das es keine Probleme macht - ggf. kannst halt wenn 64GB drin sind nicht nochmal 64GB dazu stecken falls 64GB das Maximum bei Mainboard bzw. CPU ist.


----------



## GasPanic (30. Juli 2020)

Noch etwas, das mir gerade auffällt: Der Ryzen 3400G unterstützt offiziell nur DDR4-2933 RAM. Erst der PRO 4650G unterstützt 3200. Inwiefern hat das jetzt Auswirkungen auf meine RAM-Entscheidung?


----------



## NuVirus (30. Juli 2020)

das ist nur die offizielle Angabe, alle drüber ist OC aber das ist nicht schlimm aber trotzdem sind die 4xxx besser beim RAM und Umgang damit.

Ich würde wenn man schon höhere Ansprüche an RAM hat nicht mit nem 3400G rum machen, Alternativ noch nen Ryzen 3600 und ne normale günstige Grafikkarte dazu falls man nicht über ARLT oä. an die neuen APUs kommt oder noch warten kann bis breit verfügbar.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (31. Juli 2020)

GasPanic schrieb:


> Noch etwas, das mir gerade auffällt: Der Ryzen 3400G unterstützt offiziell nur DDR4-2933 RAM.



Und das ist auch nur die "bis-zu"-Angabe. Das gilt für zwei Single-Rank-Module, die du mit 32 GB je Modul eh nicht erreichst. Beim 3400G habe ich jetzt keine unterstützten Speicherkonfigurationen gefunden, daher habe ich mich am 2600X orientiert, da er zur selben Generation gehört. Da liegt man mit 2 Dual-Ranks bei 2400 MHz wenn das Board vier Slots hat. 
Wie gesagt, das ist alles OC, AMD garantiert viel weniger.


----------



## rschwertz (31. Juli 2020)

Nimm die 2*32 GB - das sind dann die 64 GB die unterstützt werden.
Die 3200 Module sind relativ preiswert und funktionieren auch mit 2933 oder 2666/ 2400/ 2133 wenn notwendig.
Manchmal ist der Kauf zweier Einzelmodule günstiger als das entsprechende Kit
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM 32GB, DDR4-3200 ab &euro;' '109,83 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (31. Juli 2020)

Ich würde zum Ryzen 3 4350G greifen, der ist deutlich flotter als der 3400G und nur 20€ teurer. Außerdem werden 128GB RAM unterstützt und der Memory-controller verkraftet im Vergleich zu Zen+ deutlich schnelleren RAM


----------



## NuVirus (5. August 2020)

Kannst jetzt hier mal schauen, je nachdem welche Variante du willst kann man die jetzt kriegen:
AMD mit CPU-Serie AMD: Ryzen PRO 4000, Sockel: AM4, Grafik (iGPU): AMD Radeon Graphics Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Musst aber schauen das die neuen Boards die CPUs unterstützen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. August 2020)

GasPanic schrieb:


> Noch etwas, das mir gerade auffällt: Der Ryzen 3400G unterstützt offiziell nur DDR4-2933 RAM. Erst der PRO 4650G unterstützt 3200. Inwiefern hat das jetzt Auswirkungen auf meine RAM-Entscheidung?



Die Spezifikationen für Vollbestückung liegen entsprechend noch einmal tiefer. Beim 3400G würde ich DDR3200 mit 8 Ranks schon für sehr optimistisch halten, 3600er Module für rausgeschmissenes Geld (auch wenn der Aufpreis gering ist). Zen2/der 4650 hat einen deutlich taktfreudigeren RAM-Controller, aber auch hier würde ich nicht auf deutlich mehr als DDR3200 wetten, wenn vier Module genutzt werden.


----------

